# Gifts for someone moving to UAE



## Pompeyman22 (May 4, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a suitable gift or a number of small gifts it would be nice to give a British couple about to move to UAE? I was thinking maybe of stuff they might find hard to get there....

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Patience!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Are they currently in the UK ?

If so, buy the lady the Jumeirah Jane book ?

Buy him some aftersun


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Patience!


----------

